# look what i just found........



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

YouTube - Jimi Hendrix RARE 67-03-07 Belgium - Hey Joe Tienerklanken


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 1, 2008)

Cool!! Lots of other Jimi too!! Thanx fdd.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

YouTube - The Sky is Cryin' - Jimi Hendrix
he just jams away like it's nothin'.


----------



## smoke two joints (Apr 1, 2008)

awesome dude, i love hendrix


----------



## HoLE (Apr 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Jimi Hendrix RARE 67-03-07 Belgium - Hey Joe Tienerklanken


awesome,,,,and then 6 days later,,,,HoLE was born

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Tokesalot (Apr 1, 2008)

FDD has taste


Smoke one with me sir.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

he just "becomes" the guitar.........YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe (teeth solo) (live)
all while chewing gum. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

and of course there's this........YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - Wild Thing (live) (Guitar Sacrifice)


----------



## HoLE (Apr 1, 2008)

jeezuz christ,,,my 2 birds are flippin over the sky is cryin,,,but my hunny is gonna flip even more,,,,when she gets home,,she loves hendrix,,,page,,any other great guitar god,,nice finds fdd

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> and of course there's this........YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - Wild Thing (live) (Guitar Sacrifice)


That's the classic Jimi video ain't it??


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome awesome awesome makes my skin tingle I love Jimmy  

Thanks fdd was feeling pretty down.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

ready for drummers?............YouTube - The best drummer all over the world


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Apr 1, 2008)

Man I wish I had been there YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower Live! Isle Of Wight


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Apr 1, 2008)

Anyone ever see a film called Withnail and I? Awesome film with Watchtower in it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

YouTube - Neil Peart (Buddy Rich Memorial Concert)


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

YouTube - Neil Peart - YYZ-Solo 1988


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

YouTube - Rush - Xanadu ( Exit Stage Left )


----------



## HoLE (Apr 1, 2008)

awesome Canadian band,,with an awesome world reknown drummer

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## darknight (Apr 1, 2008)

hey fdd, i've seen on your youtube that you like playing the guitar, and i thought you would find this interesting. i don't know if the style of music is your cup of tea, but even to a guitar novice like myself, i'm totally blown away. 

YouTube - DragonForce - Through The Fire And Flames (Video)

especially start watching closely at the 3 minute mark, when the two guitarists start going back and forth. my jaw still kinda drops lol.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 1, 2008)

c'mon,,we can't forget John Henry Bonham 

YouTube - John Bonham Moby Dick

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## shamegame (Apr 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> ready for drummers?............YouTube - The best drummer all over the world


YAY I can tell you this man is the one who made me pick up my first set of drum sticks. Go Neil Peart!

Amazing drummer. Amazing writer.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 1, 2008)

wow,,,,,Xanadu still gives me goosebumps

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

throw in a little bass...........YouTube - Les Claypool Intro Jam

fretless.


----------



## Suci (Apr 1, 2008)

fuckin awesome

one of my fav jimi songs

I SHOT HERRRRR


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

YouTube - Les claypool dancing on buckethead's music


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

YouTube - Primus - Tommy The Cat


----------



## shamegame (Apr 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Les claypool dancing on buckethead's music


I saw Primus when they opened up for Rush in about '91. They were still fairly unknown back then. Les Claypool played the Master of Puppets guitar solo on his base...in long john underwears, combat boots and a beanie. Great show.


----------



## Yeah (Apr 7, 2008)

Buddy Miles and Jimi in the Band of Gypsies is my all time favorite collaboration.

Machine Gun - Band of Gypsies


----------



## dude2348 (Apr 10, 2008)

YouTube - TOOL--Danny Carey

another sick drummer. danny carey of tool


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's one of my fav YouTube drummers
YouTube - RUSH - Tom Sawyer [TeddyZ drum cover]

YouTube - RUSH - YYZ [TeddyZ drum cover]


----------

